# Regras do português brasileiro escrito (formal)



## gvergara

Olá, pessoal:

Estou me preparando para fazer o Celpe Bras, e gostaria de saber quais são as regras que tenho de cuidar para escrever em português brasileiro "correto". Preocupo-me com isto, porque sei que tem muitas diferênças entre o português brasileiro falado e escrito informalmente, e o português padrão. Por exemplo.

a) Se tenho de me referir à segunda pessoa do singular, deveria empregar _lhe, o, te,_ ou não é errado empregar _você_? 
b) Se tem de fazer todas as contrações possíveis (_noutro, dum_, etc), ou é preferível que faça apenas "as tradicionais" (_d@(s), ao(s), à(s)_). 
c) Nas orações condicionais, devo empregar somente combinações de tempos verbais similares às do espanhol nas orações irreais de presente e passado? (_Se eu pudesse, iria com ele; Se eu tivesse podido, teria ido com ele_)
d) Como expressar o sujeito indefinido uno (Uno (=a gente em geral) tiene que esforzarse mucho para sobrevivir.) Em inglês o "correto" é dizer _one_, ao passo que em alemão se tem o pronome _man_, em francês se usa de _on, _mas como fazer na sua língua?
e) É melhor empregar _haver _que _ter _para formar tempos compostos?
f) Quanto aos possessivos, é melhor empregar os adjetivos com o sem artigo? (_meu _ou _*o *meu_) 

Toda outra ajuda será mais do que bem-vinda, e agradeço desde já as suas sugestões.

Obrigado,

Gonçalo


----------



## patriota

Fique calmo. Pode se prejudicar ao tentar falar de uma maneira artificial que nunca praticou. O Celpe-Bras não é um teste para ser gramático.   Uma pessoa que aprendeu boa parte do que sabe de português comigo tirou as notas máximas nos dois testes (escrito e oral), sem nunca ter estudado regras gramaticais à moda antiga.

a) Use "você" _normalmente_, como está acostumado até agora. Pode tratar o(a) examinador(a) por "o senhor/a senhora" se quiser demonstrar que também domina uma maneira mais formal de se expressar: "como eu disse para a senhora, estudo português porque...". Como o objetivo é verificar sua *fluência*, pratique bastante sua *pronúncia* (especialmente de sons difíceis para falantes de espanhol,  como ca*s*a, cora*ção*, *j*eito...)
b) Veja este tópico. Resumindo, no Brasil, tanto faz escrever "noutro" ou "em outro". Algumas pessoas veem "num" como coloquial demais, e "dum" raramente se escreve
c) "Ele vai viajar. Se eu pudesse, iria com ele". "Ele viajou. Se eu pudesse, teria ido com ele". "Se tivesse podido" soa estranho
d) Não temos esse _uno_. Usamos outras formas: "é preciso/necessário esforçar-se", "nós temos que nos esforçar", "com esforço e trabalho duro, sobrevive-se" etc. 
e) Tanto faz. _Haver_ só é usado formalmente
f) Tanto faz


----------



## gvergara

patriota said:


> Fique calmo. Pode se prejudicar ao tentar falar de uma maneira artificial que nunca praticou. O Celpe-Bras não é um teste para ser gramático.   Uma pessoa muito próxima de mim, que aprendeu boa parte do que sabe de português comigo, tirou as notas máximas nos dois testes (escrito e oral), sem nunca ter estudado regras gramaticais à moda antiga.
> 
> a) Use "você" _normalmente_, como está acostumado até agora. Pode tratar o(a) examinador(a) por "o senhor/a senhora" se quiser demonstrar que também domina uma maneira mais formal de se expressar: "como eu disse para a senhora, estudo português porque...". Como o objetivo é verificar sua *fluência*, pratique bastante sua *pronúncia* (especialmente de sons difíceis para falantes de espanhol,  como ca*s*a, cora*ção*, *j*eito...)
> b) Veja este tópico. Resumindo, no Brasil, tanto faz escrever "noutro" ou "em outro". Algumas pessoas veem "num" como coloquial demais, e "dum" raramente se escreve
> c) "Ele vai viajar. Se eu pudesse, iria com ele". "Ele viajou. Se eu pudesse, teria ido com ele". "Se tivesse podido" soa estranho
> d) Não temos esse _uno_. Usamos outras formas: "é preciso/necessário esforçar-se", "nós temos que nos esforçar", "com esforço e trabalho duro, sobrevive-se" etc.
> e) Tanto faz. _Haver_ soa mais formal
> f) Tanto faz


Obrigado, patriota. Ao que diz respeito do pronome _uno_, até hoje no me preocupara com isto, mas de manhã ouvi no rádio duas vezes empregar "tu" em contextos nos quais em espanhol se empregaria uno (esqueci as orações, infelizmente), mas lembro, sim, que da primeira vez a mulher falou "tu passa" (sem s), vê, assim é simplesmente impossível ficar calmo! . Outra dúvida; é correto em português formal dizer _não me *preocupara*_, ou é preferível dizer _não me *tinha/ havia preocupado*?_


----------



## patriota

Sim, coloquialmente, é comum dizer coisas como "Você (a gente) passa a vida inteira trabalhando, daí envelhece e não tem nada".

É preferível dizer "não tinha/havia me preocupado" (observe a posição do pronome). "Preocupara", no Brasil, não é apenas formal. É praticamente *arcaico* até na literatura. Uso o mais-que-perfeito em alguns dos meus contos, mas causa estranhamento para a maioria das pessoas.


----------



## machadinho

O pronome uno corresponde em português à expressão a gente, que traduz perfeitament o Man, on, uno, one, etc. Porém, elaborando o que disse o patriota, no registro dito formal é quase obrigatório usar -se em vez de a gente.


----------



## Vanda

Fácil, Gervara. Para qualquer prova, em qualquer órgão, concurso, sempre o português da gramática, sem tirar nem pôr.


----------



## machadinho

patriota said:


> É praticamente *arcaico* até na literatura. Uso o mais-que-perfeito em alguns dos meus contos, mas causa estranhamento para a maioria das pessoas.


Sim, o mais-que-perfeito é arcaico em quase todos os casos.

Mas sobrevive firme e forte em:

Tomara que chova amanhã. (muitíssimo corrente)
Quem me dera (muitíssimo corrente)

e sobrevive, mas com os dias contados, em:

Pudera fosse. (não é muito corrente mas não causaria estranhamento.)
Quisera que fosse verdade. (raro hoje em dia)
Prouvera ..  (mais raro ainda)

Deve existir mais alguns poucos casos que me escapam.


----------



## patriota

machadinho, sim, mas essas são vistas e ensinadas como expressões consagradas/fixas. Eu devia ter ficado só naquela frase em vez de condenar à morte o tempo verbal... mas que conste nos autos que não usamos formas como "preocupara", "comera", "pedira" etc.


----------



## gvergara

Vanda said:


> Fácil, Gervara. Para qualquer prova, em qualquer órgão, concurso, sempre o português da gramática, sem tirar nem pôr.


Mas as gramáticas estabelecem que ocorre messoclíse na conjugação do futuro e condicional + pronome. E isso é algo que jamais empregaria, mesmo sem que vocês *mo* digam  Ou deveria escrever _comprar-me-ia_  Tou colapsando!


----------



## Vanda

Nas provas, é preciso que seja o uso gramatical, sem perdão, Gervara. A não ser que o enunciado seja relativo a algum texto informal e esteja pedindo interpretação daquele texto específico. Caso contrário, tem que observar a gramática rigidamente. O mesmo vale para as redações dissertativas. Não sei como são estas provas específicas que você vai fazer, mas sou  capaz de apostar que são estritamente de acordo com as regras.
Então, sim, se estiver pedindo colocação pronominal, tem que fazer a mesóclise se não tiver nenhuma palavra atrativa.
''Falar-me-ia sobre o assunto.... / Não me falaria sobre o assunto...''


----------



## gvergara

O meu problema, Vanda, é que não quero pecar de rebuscado, especialmente porque talvez sê-lo até possa ser pior. Eu sou professor de anglês, e na verdade acho que não se vê bem quando um aluno tenta falar de um jeito que não correponde só por tentar sobressair desnecessariamente ou por se apegar contumazmente a regras que simplesmente não soam bem porque ninguém as emprega mais. Em inglês formal, por exemplo, uma pergunta como _I Do you by any chance happen to know what time the conference is due_ é adequada, embora não se tenha usado da preposição at (..._at what time the conference is due_), o qual é correto também, mais talvez verbose, entende-me? No que diz respeito ao futuro e ao condicional com pronomes, tenho dúvidas, visto que já li muitos autores brasileiros que escrevem (ou escreviam) em distintos estilos, mas jamais deparei com um mais ou menos moderno que empregue a mesóclise.


----------



## patriota

*gvergara*, você não usará a mesóclise no exame nem na sua vida pessoal (a não ser que faça as provas dos concursos que a Vanda viu, escreva convites de casamento rebuscados, redija leis ou pratique outros usos que o *machadinho* talvez lembre). Para se preparar para o Celpe-Bras, leia notícias e crônicas de jornais (de preferência deste século) e faça resumos. Veja matérias de telejornais ou documentários curtos e escreva textos sobre os assuntos. Também tente descrever (falando, sem olhar para o texto) o que aprendeu.


----------



## Vanda

As provas que a Vanda viu são todas, Patriota. Pegue as provas para qualquer concurso público e confira. Até o maldito ''eu, enquanto diretor'' são corrigidos - graças a Deus - e tiram pontos na redação. Agora preciso ver a tal prova que ele está mencionando.

Aqui uma amostra de questões de concursos diversos.
Aqui uma amostra de colocação pronominal em vários concursos. Observe que eles dizem ''norma padrão'', ''norma da língua escrita'', 'padrão culto da língua ''.

Edit: Pronto, não sosseguei enquanto não fui ver as regras do exame. Leia tudo aqui. Algumas dicas:


> cada tarefa solicitará que o examinando se coloque em determinada posição social (enunciador) e, a partir dessa posição, compreenda o texto (oral, escrito ou
> multimodal) apresentado, selecione as informações adequadas e escreva a uma determinada pessoa ou grupo de pessoas (interlocutor) a  m de realizar uma
> determinada ação (propósito). São os elementos da tarefa que delimitam para o examinando as condições de produção de leitura e escrita, construindo um
> texto pertencente a determinado gênero do discurso cada tarefa solicitará que o examinando se coloque em determinada posição
> social (enunciador) e, a partir dessa posição, compreenda o texto (oral, escrito ou  multimodal) apresentado, selecione as informações adequadas e escreva a uma
> determinada pessoa ou grupo de pessoas (interlocutor) a  m de realizar uma determinada ação (propósito). São os elementos da tarefa que delimitam para
> o examinando as condições de produção de leitura e escrita, construindo ...





> em que medida ele cumpre o propósito solicitado no enunciado da tarefa. Nesse sentido, avalia-se a adequação à situação de comunicação proposta e a construção do gênero discursivo, considerando-se, especialmente, os seguintes elementos:
> •  Enunciador (quem escreve)
> •  Interlocutor (para quem escreve)
> •  Propósito (com que objetivo)





> avaliação da Parte Escrita do Celpe-Bras, como vimos, leva sempre em consideração a adequação do texto produzido à situação de comunicação proposta pela tarefa. Assim, t*extos longos e com poucas inadequações linguísticas **não terão notas necessariamente altas*, a não ser que cumpram adequadamente
> as exigências da tarefa. Isso acontece porque a g*ramática e o léxico são avaliados **no Celpe-Bras à medida que contribuem (ou não) para a adequação do texto
> **produzido ao gênero solicitado pela tarefa,* de forma semelhante ao que se*costuma reconhecer como adequado nos textos produzidos na vida real.*consideração a adequação do texto produzido à situação de comunicação proposta pela tarefa. Assim, textos longos e com poucas inadequações linguísticas  não terão notas necessariamente altas, a não ser que cumpram adequadamente as exigências da tarefa. Isso acontece porque a gramática e o léxico são avaliados  no Celpe-Bras à medida que contribuem (ou não) para a adequação do texto produzido ao gênero solicitado pela tarefa, de forma semelhante ao que se costuma reconhecer como adequado nos textos produzidos na vida real.



Portanto, neste exame especificamente, pode ficar sossegado, a avaliação é feita de acordo com o pedido no enunciado em diversas situações diferentes e espera-se que o aluno use a língua dos textos de situações reais. Achei interessante esta parte 'g*ramática e o léxico são avaliados **no Celpe-Bras à medida que contribuem (ou não) para a adequação do texto **produzido ao gênero solicitado pela tarefa,* de forma semelhante ao que se*costuma reconhecer como adequado nos textos produzidos na vida real.''. 
*Não deixe de ler a prova comentada no link que coloquei acima.


----------



## patriota

Vanda, já conheço bem o Celpe-Bras. Como é feito para medir a competência de um estrangeiro para viver, estudar e trabalhar no Brasi atual, seria insano exigir mesóclise.


----------



## xiskxisk

A mesóclise também não é um bicho de sete cabeças, basta saber qual é o radical do verbo e qual é a terminação e meter o pronome no meio.


----------



## Jabir

Se não quer pecar pelo rebuscamento excessivo, leia jornais brasileiros contemporâneos. Entre no site do Terra, Globo, etc. É uma linguagem formal, porém simples. Não vá ler textos de Machado de Assis ou de algum intelectual lusófono verboso, mesmo que contemporâneo.

Pela sua escrita em português, diria que você ainda está usando pronomes de um jeito muito gramático e pouco prático. Só dizendo 

EDIT:

Quanto à sua dúvida do "uno", em português é possível não usar sujeito; veja: "É preciso se esforçar muito para sobreviver". Esse é o jeito mais natural de dizer. Se você disser "A gente precisa se esforçar muito para sobreviver", você não vai obter o sentido de "One has to struggle a lot to survive", mas sim de "We have to struggle a lot to survive" - na maioria dos casos pelo menos.


----------



## gvergara

Jabir said:


> Se não quer pecar pelo rebuscamento excessivo, leia jornais brasileiros contemporâneos. Entre no site do Terra, Globo, etc. É uma linguagem formal, porém simples. Não vá ler textos de Machado de Assis ou de algum intelectual lusófono verboso, mesmo que contemporâneo.
> 
> Pela sua escrita em português, diria que você ainda está usando pronomes de um jeito muito gramático e pouco prático. Só dizendo


Obrigado pela resposta. Podia me indicar onde é que empreguei pronomes inadequadamente neste fio, por favor? Desta forma, poderei melhorar.


----------



## Jabir

Alguns pontos para você se avaliar:

"na verdade acho que não se vê bem (soa bem/fica bem) quando um aluno tenta falar de um jeito que não correponde (corresponde) só por tentar sobressair (para tentar se sobressair)" -> Eu não entendi muito bem o que você quis dizer com "um jeito que não corresponde"...


(...) o qual é correto também, mais talvez verbose, entende-me? -> "Entende-me". Aqui o pronome é desnecessário. Só "Entende?" é very good. Vide o Pelé falando. Também, verbose => verboso.


"mesmo sem que vocês mo digam" -> acho que nem em Portugal eles usam essa construção pré-histórica. Só "me" bastaria.


----------



## Vanda

Eu quem não sabia especificamente sobre este exame, Patriota, por isso disse que precisava ver primeiro, que foi o que eu fiz no final das contas. Agora sei.


----------



## Jabir

Agora todo mundo dá as mãos, faz as pazes, fica feliz e volta pro assunto do tópico, eba!

(brinks uehuehe)


----------



## Hyperião

Jabir said:


> "mesmo sem que vocês mo digam" -> acho que nem em Portugal eles usam essa construção pré-histórica. Só "me" bastaria.



Errado, usa-se. Aliás, se usarmos apenas "me" perde-se informação, passando a ter um sentido ainda mais indefinido (_me_ + _*??*_).


----------



## machadinho

Jabir said:


> Não vá ler textos de Machado de Assis ou de algum intelectual lusófono verboso, mesmo que contemporâneo.


Discordo absolutamente. Leia Machado de Assis e Eça de Queiroz. A literatura em língua portuguesa é fabulosa.

Eu acho a linguagem empregada pela Folha de São Paulo muito ruim. As do Terra e da Globo piores ainda. O Estadão tem um estilo melhor. Mas é reaça demais às vezes.


----------



## patriota

machadinho said:


> Discordo absolutamente. Leia Machado de Assis e Eça de Queiroz. A literatura em língua portuguesa é fabulosa.


O *Jabir* quis dizer que Machado & cia. não são ideais para ler antes dessa prova.  As sugestões que demos são de coisas que alguém prestes a realizar o Celpe-Bras pode ver para se preparar. Com o certificado em mãos, *gvergara* poderá desvendar os clássicos com mais tranquilidade.


----------



## xiskxisk

Hyperião said:


> Errado, usa-se. Aliás, se usarmos apenas "me" perde-se informação, passando a ter um sentido ainda mais indefinido (_me_ + _*??*_).


Confirmo, a ausência do pronome pessoal tornava a frase com um sentido menos explícito.

- A minha felicidade, ninguém ma tira.
- O teu trabalho, ninguém to faz por ti.
- Já devolveram o telemóvel à Joana? - Sim, fui eu que lho fui levar ontem à noite.


----------



## machadinho

Em Portugal sim, mas no Brasil não. É melhor encontrar paráfrases para "conservar" a informação (que, aliás, não se perde pois é facilmente recuperada por dispositivos *pragmáticos*).

A minha felicidade, ninguém a tira de mim. (oral: tira ela)
O teu trabalho, ninguém o faz para você. (oral: faz ele)
Fui eu que o levei para ela ontem à noite. (oral: ele para ela)


----------

